# Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi-AP Edition

## hamletmun

I purchased recently ¡°Asus P5B Deluxe with WiFi¡±.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494387.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494931.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498160.html

Finally I downloaded

-- post-r1 release of „small gentoo¡° (x86) --

from http://tinyurl.com/mvm7d

I was using prescott architecture, so I just copied some files to boot

System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-mm1

initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-mm1

kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-mm1

/boot/grub/grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> title Small-gentoo-2.6.18-mm1
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Now it's time to compile my own kernel.

If anyone is already using this motherboard and has configured successfully every devices, please post your kernel config.Last edited by hamletmun on Thu Oct 19, 2006 4:59 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## hamletmun

I emerged mm-sources-2.6.18-r3

```
Device Drivers  --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> Disabled

  SCSI device support --->

         <*> SCSI disk support

         <*> SCSI CDROM support 

         <*> SCSI generic support 

  Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

         <*> ATA device support

         <*>   AHCI SATA support

         <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support                                                     

         <*>   JMicron PATA support 

```

Maybe SCSI CDROM or generic support are not needed, just in case.

I don't have any IDE drive attached right now, so can't test JMicron PATA.

At least, I could successfully boot the machine with ICH8 SATA(writing this with).Last edited by hamletmun on Wed Oct 18, 2006 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hamletmun

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support --->

    Ethernet (1000 Mb) --->

          <M> New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support

          <M> SysKonnect Yukon2 support
```

LAN1 works with ¡°sky2¡± module.

LAN2 works with ¡°skge¡± module.Last edited by hamletmun on Sat Oct 21, 2006 6:52 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## hamletmun

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Sound --->

    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --->

       PCI devices --->

           <*> Intel HD Audio

```

Sound works just fine with ¡°hda-intel¡± module.

Listening ¡°Look what you've done¡± right now.

----------

## hamletmun

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Hardware Monitoring support--->

           <*> Winbond W83627EHF

```

Another problem:

Hardware Monitor doesn't work.

The kernel doesn't have any option for Winbond W83627DHG.

I tried ¡°w83627ehf¡± module, but no success.

See also: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices

¡°Somewhat compatible with the W83627EHG, so support could be added to the w83627ehf driver.¡±

----------

## hamletmun

http://www.lm-sensors.org/browser/lm-sensors/trunk/prog/detect/sensors-detect?format=txt

With this script you can see P5B DELUXE has 

```
...

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): 

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Found `Winbond W83627DHG Super IO Sensors'                  Success!

    (address 0x290, driver `w83627ehf')

...

Driver `w83627ehf' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus, address 0x290

    Chip `Winbond W83627DHG Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

...
```

But as "w83627ehf" module doesn't work yet, I will stay with "lm78"

```
# sensors

lm78-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +2.43 V  (min =  +2.85 V, max =  +3.15 V)

VCore 2:   +3.66 V  (min =  +2.85 V, max =  +3.15 V)

+3.3V:     +3.31 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)   

+5V:       +5.56 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)   

+12V:     +12.77 V  (min = +11.37 V, max = +12.59 V)   

-12V:     -11.24 V  (min = -12.63 V, max = -11.40 V)   

-5V:       -4.98 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.74 V)   

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 337500 RPM, div = 2)    

fan2:     20149 RPM  (min = 10074 RPM, div = 1)     

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 112500 RPM, div = 2)    

temp:      +41.0¡ÆC  (high =   +81¡ÆC, hyst =  -124¡ÆC
```

----------

## trumee

What about wifi, does that work?

----------

## hamletmun

It seems to have Realtek RTL8187 chipset - USB 802.11(a)/b/g

http://www.realtek.com.tw/

From HOME > Downloads > Communications Network ICs > Wireless LAN ICs

> WLAN NIC > IEEE 802.11a/b/g > MAC/BBP > Software

You can just try:

```
emerge rtl8187
```

Problem: Kernel newer than 2.6.18 has a bug.

mm1,mm2,mm3,19-rc1,19-rc2 are all affected, so maybe later.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149307

Likewise, you can't emerge packages like nvidia-kernel, vmware-modules, etc...

Solution: https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=100051&action=view

```
# USE=symlink emerge =sys-kernel/mm-sources-2.6.19_rc2-r1

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat pathto/as-instr-sandbox-fix-2.6.19_rc2-mm1.patch | patch -p1
```

This solution doesn't work. Don't waste your time

linux-2.6.19_rc2-mm2 still has the same bug

This command also failed. Is not the sandbox problem???

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge rtl8187
```

Last edited by hamletmun on Sat Oct 21, 2006 5:09 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## trumee

I am just wondering what is the use of two NIC's?  Do they come in use for some firewall? I cant think of any use otherwise.

----------

## ai

@hamletmun:  were you able to use the rtl8187 as a access point ? 

i got my p5b yesterday and this thread is just what i needed, thanks!

edit: typo ;/

----------

## hamletmun

You are welcome. Never talked to an Artificial Intelligence. Just a joke.  :Razz: 

We are in a dilema. We need >2.6.18 because of libata, ICH8 and JMicron

Then the bug appears preventing us from compiling external modules.

Maybe we should take 2.6.18 vanilla kernel and patch it for ourselves.

kernel+libata+sky2 then emerge rtl8187

Or maybe we should try one of the many kernels mentioned in above forums.

Let me know once you load successfully all the modules this mobo needs.

Happy hacking!!!

----------

## ai

haha to be true ai means love in japanese ^^ nothing artificial here  :Razz:   :Wink: 

i installed ArchLinux (kernel is 2.6.18-ARCH) on a SATA disc and booted it without a problem. I have one PATA drive that works fine too. The second ethernet adapter is not recognized properly but works : 

 *Quote:*   

> [ai::pts/2]> lspci | grep Marvell
> 
> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4364 (rev 12)
> 
> 05:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
> ...

 

the driver you mentioned for the rtl8187 works fine too. The instalation was easy, and the scripts work fine. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ai::pts/2]> dmesg | grep rtl      
> 
> rtl8187: Initializing module
> ...

 

right now i'm trying to understand the whole know-how about APs and WiFi (which i have never used before). But it seems to me that there is not much left to be configured.

how about 2.6.19_rc2 which is already in ~x86 ?

----------

## jrevi

 *hamletmun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> ...

 

I don't manage to have Line In working (for xdtv) !!

Is it the same for you?

(I use gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r1)

Jrevi

----------

## wu-s

I got wlan working on amd64 with the rtl8187-drivers v.1.10 from realtek under kernel 2.6.18. These drivers are based on the original drivers from http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/

Here is the mentioned thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508210.html

----------

## ai

wlan is working fine, but i was not able to put the rtl8187 into master mode. I had to buy another card to set a acces point up ;( 

Everything else seems to be fine. IDE is working fine aswell

----------

## hamletmun

I am not in a hurry.

My only wireless device is palm lifedrive and I usually use my usb cable to sync.

I am just happy with SATA, IDE, LAN1, LAN2, AUDIO working fine with mm-sources-2.6.18-r3

mm-sources-2.6.19_rc2-r2 seems to have a bug in network file system.

I couldn't copy files properly from linux to windows.

Any way, never liked Release Candidate versions  :Very Happy: 

I will post again if I can just emerge default packages without introducing any patches or special keywords.

----------

## hamletmun

Gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r3 works marvelous.

using SATA, LAN1, LAN2, AUDIO and WLAN!!!

RTL8187 WLAN mini HOWTO

Kernel Options

```
Networking --->

  < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support --->

    Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

       [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions--->

           [*] Wireless Extension API over RtNetlink

Cryptographic options --->

  [*] Cryptographic API --->

    <M> ARC4 cipher algorithm

    <M> CRC32c CRC algorithm
```

```
# emerge rtl8187 wireless-tools

# modprobe r8187

# iwconfig
```

----------

## hamletmun

To make wlan0 work like an Access Point

```
iwconfig wlan0 mode master essid MyNet

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

Problem: few minutes after the ifconfig command, the computer freezes.

----------

## hamletmun

Wireless LAN using ndiswrapper

The post is for Asus P5W DH Deluxe.

https://forums.gentoo.org//viewtopic-p-3765353-highlight-.html#3765353

It could help for Asus P5B Deluxe.

At least, it seems to have the same rtl8187 controller.

----------

## hamletmun

This site has a newer file

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true

Download links from the above site:

ftp://210.51.181.211/cn/wlan/rtl8187_linux_26.1010.zip

ftp://61.56.86.122/cn/wlan/rtl8187_linux_26.1010.zip

ftp://202.65.194.18/cn/wlan/rtl8187_linux_26.1010.zip

Version number is still 1.1, but release date is 2006-01-13

And it clearly mentions it supports Gentoo 3.1

What I did to connect my Palm Lifedrive:

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid MyNet mode ad-hoc channel 11 key 0123456789

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

On palm, I went to Prefs, Wi-Fi, then Network

And I edited network information based on my setting (DNS, Gateway, IP, Subnet, etc)

Problem: It seems to support client mode only.

----------

## PaulBredbury

See bug for a working ebuild for rtl8187 on kernel 2.6.19  :Smile: 

----------

## trumee

Hi, 

I am getting real problems with USB on this board. The write speed to my usb stick is about 30kbps which is driving me crazy. Did you have any experience on writing to USB sticks on this board?

Can you please post your .config somewhere so i can compare it with mine? I am on kernel 2.6.19-r4.

Thanks

----------

## PaulBredbury

Ensure you're using USB2. USB1 is terribly slow. In the kernel config:

```
CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y
```

----------

## trumee

Problem is now solved https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-535196.html

----------

## hamletmun

I have only enabled the module uhci-hcd

If you enable ehci-hcd, you will not gonna be able to sync palm in vmware.

At least, I couldn't do that with my LifeDrive.

(Don't know the reason, but uhci-hcd is just enough to use with memory sticks)

----------

## birujiano

I have this motherboard and I've never had any problem    

----------

